# Travel/health insurance



## Daniel15

My girlfriend (from the USA) applied for a Work and Holiday (subclass 462) visa online on Friday night, and surprisingly she logged in Saturday morning to find it had been granted! Didn't expect it to be that quick, especially over a weekend. 

She's probably going to come here around mid-June. I suggested to her that it might be a good idea to get some travel insurance just in case she gets sick or something. As far as I know, she currently doesn't have any health insurance in the USA. We don't have very large amounts of money to spend, so we're looking for something affordable (I've never gotten insurance before so don't know what the prices are like normally). I found this group HCC Medical Insurance Services, their quote said $292 for a year of coverage with a $250 deductible and $50,000 max coverage. Is this alright? I can't find much information about them but they appear to be legitimate.

Also if she already gets any prescription medicines, that wouldn't be covered by insurance, right? I guess she'd have to pay full price for medicines here as visitors aren't covered by Medicare?

Thanks in advance! 

(also, sorry if this is in the wrong forum)


----------



## Wanderer

Daniel15 said:


> My girlfriend (from the USA) applied for a Work and Holiday (subclass 462) visa online on Friday night, and surprisingly she logged in Saturday morning to find it had been granted! Didn't expect it to be that quick, especially over a weekend.
> 
> She's probably going to come here around mid-June. I suggested to her that it might be a good idea to get some travel insurance just in case she gets sick or something. As far as I know, she currently doesn't have any health insurance in the USA. We don't have very large amounts of money to spend, so we're looking for something affordable (I've never gotten insurance before so don't know what the prices are like normally). I found this group HCC Medical Insurance Services, their quote said $292 for a year of coverage with a $250 deductible and $50,000 max coverage. Is this alright? I can't find much information about them but they appear to be legitimate.
> 
> Also if she already gets any prescription medicines, that wouldn't be covered by insurance, right? I guess she'd have to pay full price for medicines here as visitors aren't covered by Medicare?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> (also, sorry if this is in the wrong forum)


I think most insurance companies have something of a reputation for only being as good as the fine print and $250 ded. is in their lower range at least though onr column in your link shows $250 for each trip in coverage that is good for multiple trips but only of 30 days each.

$292 does sound cheap for a full 12 months and she ought to check and read that fine print closely to make sure on exactly what sort of cover is quoted for.

Yep, US people are not eligible for medicare or the PBS unless they just happened to be a dual citizen also with a passport from a country that has a reciprocal agreement.

I'll put the thread in travel.


----------



## Daniel15

Wanderer said:


> I think most insurance companies have something of a reputation for only being as good as the fine print and $250 ded. is in their lower range at least though onr column in your link shows $250 for each trip in coverage that is good for multiple trips but only of 30 days each.
> 
> $292 does sound cheap for a full 12 months and she ought to check and read that fine print closely to make sure on exactly what sort of cover is quoted for.


I was looking at the "Atlas International" one which is up to 12 months. I had a quick look through their coverage document and will look through it in more detail later. It didn't seem too bad, but I know very little about insurance as I've lived in Australia and used Medicare my whole life


----------

